# The Ritz Carlton Club St.Thomas



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 6, 2007)

I saw this on eBay and decided to perform my "true cost of ownership" 

Has anyone traded for this property?

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Ritz-Carlto...310QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170087069662

My Math:
$190,000 lost opportunity = $9,500
MF = $10,350
Total yearly cost = 19,850
21 nights per year use = $945 per night average cost

Yet as a non-owner I can RENT this unit for around $700 per night:
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/caribbean/usvi-st-thomas


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes Bill, you can rent, but won't that cap some of the conversation opportunities with the vacationing owners at the cocktail hour, they can't be seen speaking with someone proletarian now, can they?

And the personal butler assigned to your room will still do your McDonald's run for a Quarter Pounder, but you know he will never be impressed as you are a mere renter. 

Seriously, I've stayed numerous times at the Wyndham Elysian Beach just next door. I'm friends with many of the RCSTT staff including several chefs and their Spa Director. They spend their nights at the Piano Bar at Robert's American Grill at The Elysian (one of STT's best) and can't stand many of the RC clientelle as the boring snobs that they are. 

Personally, the best are the very noisy, obnoxious drunken rich kids that get stuck in my taxi coming back from the St. John Ferry after dinner. 

Sorry, $700 is more than my maintenance fee for the week, just next door. My dozen+ Elysian units cost me less than $40K all in. I'll make my own McDonald's run when the craving strikes. Same sun, same beach and  I'm asleep in the room anyway....


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 6, 2007)

Should you really be posting someone's name and position on a public forum and attribute negative comments such as those you have indicated if they are a friend?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Caribbean,

Good point, she is not the type to ever complain as an executive, the chefs and engineering staffs are the ones who tell a lot of stories out of school. Just in case, deleted her name. 

Thanks!

John

PS. They don't complain, it's more a laughing at the incrdible attitudes they encounter...


----------

